# What's the Difference Between EMT and Ridgid?



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

...is it just that one has threads and the other doesn't?


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

LanceBass said:


> ...is it just that one has threads and the other doesn't?


Rigid is rigid


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

LanceBass said:


> ...is it just that one has threads and the other doesn't?


The letters in their names are different.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

One is slightly heavier.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LanceBass said:


> ...is it just that one has threads and the other doesn't?


Rigid is a thick wall conduit that is normally threaded.

EMT is a thin wall conduit that is not thick enough to be threaded.

344.2 Definition.
Rigid Metal Conduit (RMC). A threadable raceway of circular cross section designed for the physical protection and routing of conductors and cables and for use as an equipment grounding conductor when installed with its integral or associated coupling and appropriate fittings. RMC is generally made of steel (ferrous) with protective coatings or aluminum (nonferrous). Special use types are red brass and stainless steel.


342.2 Definition.
Intermediate Metal Conduit (IMC). A steel threadable raceway of circular cross section designed for the physical protection and routing of conductors and cables and for use as an equipment grounding conductor when installed with its integral or associated coupling and appropriate fittings.

358.2 Definition.
Electrical Metallic Tubing (EMT). An unthreaded thinwall raceway of circular cross section designed for the physical protection and routing of conductors and cables and for use as an equipment grounding conductor when installed utilizing appropriate fittings. EMT is generally made of steel (ferrous) with protective coatings or aluminum (nonferrous).


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

One is thicker.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

LanceBass said:


> .What's the Difference Between EMT and Ridgid?


One is a brand name for tools, the other is conduit.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...a bundle of 1/2" weighs more than a bundle of 3/4"


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

220/221 said:


> One is a brand name for tools, the other is conduit.


Actually the other is tubing.

Roger


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Roger said:


> Actually the other is tubing.
> 
> Roger


haha, yeah its emT, and emC.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Roger said:


> Actually the other is tubing.
> 
> Roger



But, in this case, tubing is conduit so......


lots of boredom in here today :laughing:


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Rigid is a thick wall conduit that is normally threaded.
> 
> EMT is a thin wall conduit that is not thick enough to be threaded.
> 
> ...


So why would one be used over the other? Like, why isn't all conduit rigid or EMT? Why are there different thicknesses?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

220/221 said:


> But, in this case, tubing is conduit so......
> 
> 
> lots of boredom in here today :laughing:



Tubing is a _raceway_.... not conduit.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Tubing is a _raceway_.... not conduit.


Exactly!

Roger


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

LanceBass said:


> So why would one be used over the other? Like, why isn't all conduit rigid or EMT? Why are there different thicknesses?


Read the 3xx.10 sections for each...and 3xx.12 if there is one


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i know EMT is harder to thread it takes longer and you have trouble with finding the correct size die at home depo?

Sorry i just had to :laughing:


----------



## azgard (Nov 25, 2011)

LanceBass said:


> So why would one be used over the other? Like, why isn't all conduit rigid or EMT? Why are there different thicknesses?



Cost.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LanceBass said:


> So why would one be used over the other? Like, why isn't all conduit rigid or EMT? Why are there different thicknesses?


RMC is usually used in applications such as wiring a gas station.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> RMC is usually used in applications such as wiring a gas station.


Or in areas where additional protection from physical damage is required.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LanceBass said:


> So why would one be used over the other? Like, why isn't all conduit rigid or EMT? Why are there different thicknesses?


http://m.ecmweb.com/content/basics-steel-conduit
The Basics of Steel Conduit
Edited by Mike Eby, Editor-in-Chief Aug. 1, 2004
The strength and versatility of this oft-refined product line maintain its popularity on many a jobsite

Steel conduit has been in use as a raceway system for electrical conductors since the early 1900s. The wall thickness and strength of steel make metal conduit the wiring method recognized as providing the most mechanical protection to the enclosed conductors. An additional benefit of using steel conduit is that the NEC recognizes a properly installed metal conduit system as an equipment grounding
Steel conduit has been in use as a “raceway system” for electrical conductors since the early 1900s. The wall thickness and strength of steel make metal conduit the wiring method recognized as providing the most mechanical protection to the enclosed conductors. An additional benefit of using steel conduit is that the NEC recognizes a properly installed metal conduit system as an equipment grounding conductor.

Three basic types of steel conduit are in use today: rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, and electrical metallic tubing. Let's take a closer look at the features of each type.


Rigid metal conduit — RMC (ferrous metal). RMC is a listed threaded metal raceway of circular cross section with a coupling, which can be either a standard straight tapped conduit coupling or the integral type (Photo 1). Threads on the uncoupled end are covered by industry color-coded thread protectors, which protect the threads, keep them clean and sharp, and aid in trade size recognition. RMC is available in trade sizes ½ through 6. (See the Table for metric trade size designators.) Thread protectors for trade sizes 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 are color-coded blue; trade sizes ½, 1½, 2½, and 3½ are black; and trade sizes ¾ and 1¼ are red. The standard finished length of RMC with coupling is 10 feet.

RMC can have a primary coating of zinc, a combination of zinc and organic coatings, or a nonmetallic coating, such as PVC. Supplementary coatings can be applied to all three where additional corrosion protection is needed.

RMC is the heaviest-weight and thickest-wall steel conduit. Where galvanized by the hot-dip process, it has a coating of zinc on both the inside and outside. Electro-galvanized RMC has a coating of zinc on the exterior only, with approved corrosion resistant organic coatings on the interior. RMC with alternate corrosion protection generally has organic coatings on both the exterior and the interior surfaces. Galvanized RMC is noncombustible and can be used indoors, outdoors, underground, concealed or exposed. RMC with non-zinc-based coatings may have temperature limitations that will be noted on the manufacturer's product label and may not be listed for use in environmental air spaces; consult the manufacturer's listings and markings.


<b>Photo 1.</b> Rigid metal conduit (RMC) is the thickest-wall and heaviest-weight steel conduit.
Intermediate Metal Conduit — IMC (ferrous metal). Developed in the '70s, IMC is a listed threaded steel raceway of circular cross section with a coupling that can be either a standard straight-tapped conduit coupling or the integral type (Photo 2). Just as with RMC, industry color-coded thread protectors protect the uncoupled ends of the conduit and keep them clean and sharp, and aid in trade size recognition. IMC is available in trade sizes ½ through 4. Thread protectors for trade sizes 1, 2, 3 and 4 are color-coded orange; trade sizes ½, 1½, 2½, and 3½ are yellow; and trade sizes ¾ and 1¼ are green. The standard finished length of IMC, with coupling, is 10 feet.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

LanceBass said:


> ...is it just that one has threads and the other doesn't?


That's one difference , but there's many more . EMT ( often referred to as thin wall ) is just that a thin walled tubing . It can't be threaded , is generally easier to bend than rigid ( heavy wall ) , and is not meant to be installed in area where physical abuse can be an issue . Rigid ( heavy wall ) is thick walled conduit that can either be threaded or joined with compression or set screw fittings . It will take more abuse than EMT , you can put it in a trench if you want ( don't do that with EMT ) . Rigid offers greater protection of the conductors inside than EMT . Rigid also weighs a lot more than EMT . These are just some differences . I'm sure others will give you more .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe if you paid more attention to the scrap you were throwing out between naps you would be able to answer that question yourself.

You're the guy who was complaining about not learning anything on the job. Here's a suggestion: Ask somebody you work with. It might demonstrate that you have an interest in what you're doing and help ensure that you have a job past tomorrow.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

LanceBass said:


> So why would one be used over the other? Like, why isn't all conduit rigid or EMT? Why are there different thicknesses?


Did you even read what you quoted? SPAZ!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If this dude ain't Clete, he might as well be.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

220/221 said:


> One is a brand name for tools, the other is conduit.


It's actually tubing


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> It's actually tubing


Thanks professor, we established that about 16 posts ago. 



Roger said:


> Actually the other is tubing.
> 
> Roger


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

LanceBass said:


> So why would one be used over the other? Like, why isn't all conduit rigid or EMT? Why are there different thicknesses?


One pipe you can smack with your hammer and you won't hurt the wires inside. 

Speaking of hammers... Now why in the world would one hammer be heaver than the other? 

When you figure that out you will have your answer as to why there are as many different conduits as there are hammers.

I think.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> Maybe if you paid more attention to the scrap you were throwing out between naps you would be able to answer that question yourself.
> 
> You're the guy who was complaining about not learning anything on the job. Here's a suggestion: Ask somebody you work with. It might demonstrate that you have an interest in what you're doing and help ensure that you have a job past tomorrow.


Oh , this was the nap guy ? I shouldn't have given a real answer , lol !


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> Thanks professor, we established that about 16 posts ago.


It was suggested. It hasn't been established yet :thumbup:



> Definition of CONDUIT
> 
> 3: a pipe, tube, or tile for protecting electric wires or cables


I couldn't find a definition of conduit in my NEC so I'm sticking with my story. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

1/2" EMT fits good inside pool noodles, give one to each JW to keep the apprenti in line. :thumbup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Troll

Neither are Romex so who cares.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I miss Cletis and Rewire


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> I miss Cletis and Rewire


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> I miss Cletis


Are you freakin high???? :blink:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Take a trip to Home Depot. They won't have IMC, but they'll have some rigid and definitely emt. Take a walk around and look at fittings, boxes etc. It'll help if you have seen some of this stuff so when you do get to do something meaningful, and you will, you'll have a better idea. Trades shows are good too. The trade magazines are free but not as good for content, though the adds can be useful. Your question was a valid one.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Tubing is a _raceway_.... not conduit.


 aw, come on guys, lets cut a little slack


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

lots of boredom in here today :laughing:[/quote] One day at the shop waiting for sizes to thread pipe,I tried to thread pvc conduit.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Big John said:


>


 Funny!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> Are you freakin high???? :blink:


That is kind of harsh on stoners. :jester:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

He is a free man.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

360max said:


> ...a bundle of 1/2" weighs more than a bundle of 3/4"


that is trure for both rmc and emt. are you high?:whistling2: 



LanceBass said:


> So why would one be used over the other? Like, why isn't all conduit rigid or EMT? Why are there different thicknesses?


rmc can be used to run gas lines and water lines......emt will leak! 

also, rmc is what we use when our apprentices won't listen.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQ said:


> That is kind of harsh on stoners. :jester:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mbellfan20 (Nov 15, 2021)

LanceBass said:


> ...is it just that one has threads and the other doesn't?


----------



## mbellfan20 (Nov 15, 2021)

mbellfan20 said:


> View attachment 159768


What r these called???? Anyone??? 1 1/4 by 10 ft long


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mbellfan20 said:


> What r these called???? Anyone??? 1 1/4 by 10 ft long


Conduit


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mbellfan20 said:


> What r these called???? Anyone??? 1 1/4 by 10 ft long


Right now, that's about $700 worth of conduit, $92 per 10' length plus tax.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

mbellfan20 said:


> What r these called???? Anyone??? 1 1/4 by 10 ft long


It's called pipe.

I'm closing this thread.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

